# Another flower ID please



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

I took these pictures near one of my colder yards and these flowers where just buzzing. they only recently started to bloom (about a week after the g-rod turned brown)











They kind of looked like parsnip but the flower heads where very sparse and all of the parsnip that I know of flowered monthes ago. It seems to have been planted with some squashes I dont know why though.











http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/jeff123fish/2008_0917maine0014.jpg


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It almost looks to me like something in the mustard family. I'll see if I can find it, and if I do, will post again with an ID.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I would say wild mustard also.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

mustard maybe but I really think that these were planted. They are only growing in the area that was tilled for the squashes. Oh and the honey appears very light in color but havent gotten to try it is it any good?


----------



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

These look like broccoli plants (which are in the same family as mustard) that have gone to seed. Bees love them.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

jeff123fish said:


> Oh and the honey appears very light in color but havent gotten to try it is it any good?


Honey mustard? Oh, mustard honey, or broccoli honey. I don't know that I've ever heard of honey that was primarily from mustard flowers, but it's probably just fine.


----------



## K. Szegi (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like rapeseed - relative of mustard and broccoli.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Plant ID*

Pull up the plant and look at the tap root.
If the tap root is white and about 1-2" in diameter it's wild radish and the bees love it's pollen and nectar.
The radish can make a tap root 2" in diameter and 12" long. It will taste like a radish and it will be mild until it ages. It can be hot as it matures just like the garden varieties.

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------

